# Travel to USA with cat



## Espiritu (Jul 10, 2010)

I am looking at leaving Greece and going back to the US. I would like to take my cat back with me, but I am not able to find any information on what is (if anything) is needed in order to do so. Has anyone had experience or know someone that has done this recently?


----------



## EriEli (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there. I did moved back to the US with two Greek cats back in 2002 (and have since moved back to athens - cats stayed with grandma this time - the trip is hard on them!) Not sure what the process requires now but all I did was go to a vet, tell him about the upcoming move, and he updated their paperwork and latest vaccinations. He gave me an EU passport for each cat (with their picture stapled in and medical stats). When I traveled I had to tape this inside a plastic sleeve to their carriers. And that was that. My kitties were waiting for me when I arrived at my final destination (Portland, OR). No quarantine required. It was pretty straightforward. Best of luck!


----------

